# Anglaise help



## sapphire (Apr 2, 2005)

ok so im trying to make ice cream and i know how but my queston is how would i use rosewater to flavor it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's such a delicate flavor, I would go easy. Add it to your base in small increments until you can just smell it. Give it a taste before freezing it, and bear in mind that freezing will make the flavor slightly less pronounced.


----------

